# .     ?

## f1-hero

!
 .
  ,    ,     .    ?       ,      - ,      -. 
   ?   13%     ,    ?
!

----------


## mvf

> ?


.



> ?   13%


     (),   .

----------

> .
> 
>      (),   .


    ,     ,         .   ,       01.04. ,    ,    13 %

----------


## mvf

> ,     ,         .


.    .      -  =  .

----------


## f1-hero

,       ,       ?

"       ."  -?

----------


## mvf

> "       ."  -?


  -    .       .

----------


## f1-hero

,           ,    2  226 ,  ,       .     .

 ! !!!      ,        . ,   . ?          ?

----------


## al-mark

> ,       ,       ?


 

:

  30000 .
 3900 .
    26100 .

----------


## Andyko

> . ,   . ?          ?


  ,    3-

----------


## f1-hero

!

----------


## Elena_Novichok

. , !

1.    .   ?         ?  .        3-? 

2.       . ,   .    3-?  -       ?   , , , .

3.   : .,         ,      ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.  .      2-   
3.  .    , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Elena_Novichok

,  1    ( "" ,  , ?)... "" -  ,      ? 
,  ,  ...    (, ,  ) 2-   .   2-  ,    -     (       )?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 



> 2-   .


 , 2-    ,     .     ,

----------


## Elena_Novichok

.    !

----------

,           2009        ..  ?   +    ?

----------


## .

,   ?

----------

,         ,      , -    .      . 
  ?

----------


## .

2-, ,    .        :Frown: 
      ,

----------


## _

.   . ( ).
  :    ?     ?
    ?        , ?
      ?     . ?

----------


## _

.,  ,  ?
 -   ?

----------


## .

*_*,  -   .       .      ,     .     ,     .       23

----------


## sveta-i

?!
    . ?   ? 
   :  ? 
  ,    ,        ?
         ,   -       .
    !

----------


## A

> 


                      .

----------


## .

> ?!


       ,      ?     .       ,     ,

----------


## borg92

> ,


           :      .

----------


## borg92

*sveta-i*,     .
     ,         .                 .            .        .

----------

*sveta-i*, 
  / ? 
    ?
 ,         
        ,        -

----------


## .

> :      .


 .           .       - ,        .   .



> sveta-i,     .


     ,  .

----------


## maretti

> *sveta-i*, 
>   / ? 
>     ?
>  ,         
>         ,        -


              -     , ..        (  ),           (. 654 ).
  .   .

----------


## borg92

> .           .       - ,        .   .


   "    "   ,     ()            .                 .

----------


## Andyko

> .


 ?

----------


## .

> "    "   ,     ()            .


  .  ,   ,      .      ,     ,   ,    .



> .


 ,   ?      ,     ?

----------


## .

*borg92*,   ,   ,    -  -  (, ),      ,        13% , ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## borg92

> *borg92*,   ,   ,    -  -  (, ),      ,        13% , ?


-       ,         .

   :
   (      )    .         ,     - .             ,            ( 15 ),                ( . 13,5 ).   ,    "    ".

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

> -       ,         .


    ,    ?       -  . ,    .   ,  ,   - . 
             .



> 


  -,       ""      1   .     , ?     ,    :Wink:

----------


## borg92

> ""      1   .     , ?     ,


 :Smilie:

----------


## borg92

> ?


     , -         .

----------


## borg92

,      ,      ,       100%    .
        ,        .

----------


## .

> 


  .      .

----------


## borg92

> .      .


.,    ,      -    /?

----------

> ,        .


  :Smilie: 
    10 000 ,    1300
 1000,  130
 10,  

    ,

----------


## .

> .,    ,      -    /?


   -?  ,       ?       :Wink:

----------


## borg92

> 10 000 ,    1300
>  1000,  130
>  10,  
> 
>     ,


     "   "?
   : +     =

----------


## borg92

> -?  ,       ?


    .

----------


## .

*borg92*,  ,      ?   ,        ?   ,       ,     :Wink:

----------

*borg92*,     






> 226.     .       
>              ,    ,        ** .         50   .


   ?..   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,        .     
            .      ,        . , ,   .
               , ,    ,       .

----------


## borg92

? :Hmm:

----------


## .

*borg92*,      - ?     ,  . -   ? ,  .         .        ,   .      .

----------


## borg92

,        - .

----------


## efreytor

> - .


 ?  ?

----------


## 101

> , ,    ,       .


      ?!    ,      ,    -   ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ?    ,      ,     .        .




> ?!

----------


## .

,        ,  ,    ,      ,     ,     ,                 :Wink:

----------


## borg92

> ,        ,  ,    ,      ,     ,     ,


., ,    .           .

----------


## .

,      .      ,       :Wink:

----------


## 101

> 


  ?!

----------


## 101

> ,        ,  ,    ,      ,     ,     ,


 !

----------


## .

*101*,    ?      :Wink:

----------


## sveta-i

.,              .,       .          ...
..            ?    ,  ?
 -        .      ?       ?

----------


## .

*sveta-i*,    ...      ,     .        .
             .        .

----------


## sveta-i

10    .    2009?  ""   ?
 :        ,    (,)?     ?       ?

----------


## .

,     ?      ?

----------


## sveta-i

,     ... 
 - .  ( )
 -

----------


## .

> 10    .    2009?  ""   ?


     .     2009         .       ,       ?  :Wink:     ,   2-.

----------


## sveta-i

!
 :Frown:

----------


## .

2-      . 
 ,     2009       :Wink:

----------


## sveta-i

..                 ?

----------


## sveta-i

-   ?

----------


## .

> ..                 ?


      . 



> -   ?


  2009  - .       1 .

----------

()  . ().     ,      .  -         -    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

.
  .    ,      .
(,  !). 
1.     -2 ,  -   ?
2.     ,   ,       .      -2?

----------

> ,   ,       .      -2?


     2-,

----------

!
       ()?        . ,   ?

----------

20%   
,    http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/254374/

----------

! , . .   .    10 .         ,   .    ,         .           .               ?    ,    ?

----------

>

----------


## chili88

,          ,                ,       ,      ,              . ,   -      ?  ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


 



> . ,   -    ?


,

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## chili88

> ,


 ,    ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## chili88

> 


 ,         ,      ,     ,    

      -     (((

----------


## Andyko

,       :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 20%


+              ,      ,  1   ,  12             (   . 126   -  200    ) +                (         ,        ).  ,                -  . 123  , . 126    . .

----------


## .

> ,  12


 -     .   31

----------


## echinaceabel

> -     .   31


  :yes:  .5 . 226  .  :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,       :
 ,  ().    . ( ).      .   .         .      .   ?    ,            .

----------


## 651

,   ,    ,       .

----------

> ,   ,    ,       .


  ,     . ,       .,   .

----------


## 651

,   -    .

  :         , .
   ?

----------

,         .

----------


## rendo

> ,      ?     .       ,     ,


..,       ,     .     (             ) +   ,       ? 

                 2          ,   .  ?

----------


## rezboris

,   ,    ,   ,     ..   .       .   ,     ?

----------


## .

*rezboris*,       ?

----------


## rezboris

. .    ,     ,  ,      ,   ,   .

----------


## rezboris

,

----------


## rezboris

, ,     ,       ,        ,       - .       .

----------


## rendo

,    ! 

     ,     .     (             ) +   ,       ? 

                 2          ,   .  ?

----------

> 971.  
> 
> 1.      ()          ()   .     ,  , *   .*

----------


## rendo

,    ,             +

----------

,    .      ,           .

----------


## rendo

, . 

    -            ?       ,

----------


## rendo

! 

     ,     .     (             ) +   ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,


   .     .    ,    .

----------


## rendo

> .     .    ,    .


..,  ,    2     .     -             ,    ?

----------


## .

,      
     ,

----------


## ab2093

> , ,     ,       ,        ,       - .       .


         ,       ,       ,   ,     - ,      .    ,             ...      -    ...

----------


## rendo

- ,     : 
"        ()     ,     ,         " 

     -,    ,    .       -,   . 
     - ,        ?
           ,       ...     ,

----------


## .

.     -

----------


## ab2093

> ...     - ,        ?


   :     ,     ,      ,  ( )      .   ,      (6%),      .   .     -   -   .



> ,  "     ",       ...     ,


   ,    ...

----------


## .

*ab2093*,    ,      ...       ,    -?

----------


## ab2093

> *ab2093*,    ,      ...       ,    -?


    -    .     - .   - ,   .     ,     ( -  )  ...

----------


## .

> -    .


 .        ,  .    




> ,


   .     .         :Wink:

----------


## ab2093

> .        ,  .    "


      .  ,    ,      ?



> 


  ,     ,             , .. ,      , ..      . ,    (    ,      )           (       ).

----------


## .

> ,    ,      ?


 




> ,     ,


 ! ,      ?      ?




> ,    (    ,      )


        . 




> ,


    -   .   ,     ,    .
  -   ,   .         .

----------


## rendo

)

----------


## .

.    ,   ?
  2-    ,        (

----------


## ab2093

> 


  ,        .



> ! ,      ?      ?


  , .. ,  .    ...



> .


         (      ()) -   -   ,    ,       ( - ,  -    ).



> -   .   ,     ,    .


     -       .



> -   ,   .


   -         (    / ), ..      (           ). 



> .


 ,    ,    ,      .




> )


 .       ,     .



> 


   ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,        .


  :Smilie:  



> -       .


,  .    .   ,    .     .     ,        .             .         
  2-         , .

----------


## rendo

> 2-         , .


.,            .       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## rendo

., ,

----------


## rezboris

,       "  "     ,  ,     ?

----------


## Oksusha

, ,     .  ,           2-,   -  ? 
        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  ,           2-,   -  ?


.



> ?


.
:           -         3- (         2-),     -  ,   -    3-    ,     (       -  2-  -   ,         ).  :Wink:

----------


## Oksusha

, !

         ?  2-   - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?  2-   - ?


    .




> 


      (     ,  ""    ).  :Smilie:

----------


## Alya2106

, -,    .           ,     . ,        . .       .    .

----------


## mvf

.  - ,  -  .

----------


## MrJones

, 

  -        ( )    ?             . 

!

----------


## MrJones

-

----------


## .

,    . - ,          .      .

----------


## MrJones

..,   !       ..    6%...       ..                  ,         . 

              ?   ?

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## dveri34

!  . ,   -   ,  ,     .        ?               ,        ,     ??? ?

----------


## .

,         .      ?  ,  -

----------


## dveri34

!   ,   ....!     /  13%,     ...../,  ,     ???

----------


## .

?    ,   .   ?      ,     ?

----------


## f1-hero

.  ,     .           ,         ..  18%,        -.       ,    ,   ,     "" - 1) ,          2) ,     -  (    ,      18% )? 
!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

*f1-hero*, , , .            ?  :Frown:       ?

----------

! 
    .,        .       :
1.  13%?
2.  -  ,   .?
3.    ,      ,       -   -      ?
!

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. 
3.

----------

!

----------


## Nico

!      :  ()      ( );        . :   ?        (     ,   )  ?       ?         ?   .
P.S.:        ,     .

----------


## mvf

.     -. . .

----------


## Nico

,

----------

.2 .226    .228  ,   .1 .1 .228 ,    -    ,      ,    ,        - ,          .
  .             . .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.          .   ,  .    .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## .

**,  ,   ,   ,     .    .

----------

,

    ..         .    50 000  (   ).
    .

:
1.           (    " ",      ) ?
2.  ,            ?
3.  ,      .          ?
4.        .     ?

----------

1.           . 
, "   57 471   ".  "   689 655   .     ".        50 000 - .

2-3. -,   ,       . -,      * 2-    ,    .* -,   ,      .  ,  ,  2-.         -   . ,       .

4.     ,       .      (    ).

----------

> 1.           . 
> , "   57 471   ".  "   689 655   .     ".        50 000 - .
> 
> 2-3. -,   ,       . -,      * 2-    ,    .* -,   ,      .  ,  ,  2-.         -   . ,       .
> 
> 4.     ,       .      (    ).


       ,      50 000 .

      ( ) "2.1.           .
2.1.1.           50000 ( )   .     :
-    ." ( )
    -     .

1.        ?   ,     ,     ?
2.    ,         50 000....       ,   -      57 471.       50 000. ?
3.        50000.        .                         ?

----------

1.    ,   .   :   ,  .      -       13%    87%  .
2.  .   ,   ,   ,   .
3.   "   "?       ?
     50        ,             600  (50*12 ) 
         .

----------

,    ,           (   ),     (    ). 


 03-11-04/2/191 05.12.2008 



: ,   ("  "),      -  ,    .     .      ,   -   . 1.        ? 2.           ?

 :    -         ,    ,    ,   ,  .

1.  ,      ,           ,    ,  . 1 . 346.16     ( - ).

   . 4 . 1 . 346.16      ,    ,         .

      ,     ,           ,        .

   . 5 . 1 . 346.16      ,    ,      .

   . 2 . 346.16      ,       . 254 .

 . 5 . 1 . 254          ,     ,    ,  (       )   ,  ,        .

  ,                     ,   ,   ,                ,        .

2.  41           ,          ,      ,         . 23 "    " .

    ,        ,     - ,     ,           13 .

    ,       ,     ,         ,          .

         ,       .


..

----------

,  ( ),   , .      -    ,  , ,         .  ,  ,          .   , , ,  ).    ?     .

----------


## .

**,    ,     .
  .        ,

----------

:  .       . 13 % -     ,         
(       1 )

----------

> ,  ( ),   , .      -    ,  , ,         .  ,  ,          .   , , ,  ).    ?     .


  . 94-   ,        , , .    ,       .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 -

----------

,     (      )

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> ,     (      )


  -  ,      " ",   - .    ... ...

----------

""    (    )
 .....   ,

----------

> -  ,      " ",   - .    ... ...


  .  -   ............

----------


## ..

212-  7:
3. **   ,  ** - ,             ( ),  *,      * ( )

----------

, .     ""

----------


## zunechka

.         .   ( ) +    (  /).     " ".     .
1.                     ,          . ..      .    ....  ....      .               ?
2      .        ?           ?

----------

1

----------


## zunechka

> 1


.          (.)    (   )-     .               .

----------

*zunechka*,  .        ,  .        .






> 





> ..      .    ....  ....      .

----------


## zunechka

> *zunechka*,  .        ,  .        .


        "       "-       -             (        )         " ....                    "       ?           .            ""     .         (  )

           -        (.. )?


P.s    (  )

----------

> ""

----------

.              :       ,        (.. ,    ).    ,    ,  ,      ?

----------


## 77777

..
  -   . 
          . .         (.).   .
     "20000     18%"   .
       "          ".
.   .
 .  .. .              : 20000-18%-13%       14268.
  .   .            ..         .        13%     18%    .        .
  .. .      20000-13% ..  17400. ???
        :       . ,  ..    .
         10000 .     10000       10000-13%.            :EEK!: 
     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..


. :Big Grin: 



> -18%


 .



> .      20000-13% ..  17400. ???


 :yes: 



> 10000 .     10000       10000-13%.


   13%       ,    .



> ?


     + 15%,      13%     10000, .. 10000*1,15=11500-13% - 10005.

----------


## 77777

> + 15%,      13%     10000, .. 10000*1,15=11500-13% - 10005.


        ..      ;-)
  +15%           .   .  .            .

----------

.   ,

----------


## echinaceabel

,     ?  ?

----------


## 77777

.    11     11        **       .               .

----------

""?   ? :Smilie: 

  -  " ,         "

----------


## echinaceabel

.2 . 610  .       ,       .
             ,        ,        .              ,    .
 .
 - 



> .


      .



> 


  .



> 


  ,  ,       .    ,              .

----------


## 77777

> 


        ..      ..         .




> ,              .


  : "..       .."

----------


## 77777

> .   ,


     :



> 03-11-04/2/191 05.12.2008 
>     ,       ,     ,         , *         .*

----------


## echinaceabel

13%         ,      (  -  -     ,   ),       .

----------


## 77777

: *         .*    .    +15%.

----------

.         ,   ,     .

   ,    "".      ,   ,   ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    ,   1        (  )  .

----------

, ,   .
    80 ..     .
       1-2  (,    ).       (  ),     (  ),  ,  .   .
     (    :Smilie:  )     ?
  1.     ?      13%  6% ""   .        ?
  2.     .  ,    .       ? 
  3.          ( .     ,      ?)
  4.            ?         ?      ( )?
  5.    -      .   :     ()   ?     ? 
  6.       ,    .,   .   ?
  7.     18%    ? 
  8.       ? (       ).
  9.      11 . (       . )   .       11 .?        ?      ? 
  10.          (   )?    ? , ,     :Smilie:  

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.    . -     
2. 
7.    ,       .   ,     .

----------

. 
   ?          6%      -: ,   ..       ?   ,      .
    40 ..      ?         ? 

 .
     , ,        ,        ,          ..
      ()    ,       .
   ,        ,     ,                .
                .
   ,             ,    .
,  . 1 . 14.1                    500  2000 .
              . 2 . 116       10%   ,    40 000 .
        . 1 . 171   .
              ,          ,       300 000 .,              2 ,       180  240 ,      4  6 .
     ,          ,    .
      ,   ,              ,      ,      .


 23.   
4. ,            1  ,            ,     .           ,     .

----------


## .

** ,     ?    -,   .   .       "".
       (   35,6 ).  6%      , ..   .        .
   ,    , .

----------

,    .   . 
 :Smilie:      . 
,  ,   ,   , -     .     500  2000.     ?
  , ,        ?    -  ?

----------


## .

> , -     .


    ?     80 .. ,  800,      .

----------

:Smilie: 
..     ,     3- ,  13%   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..


 :yes: 



> 13%


       ,    , ..        ,   ,   .



> 3-


       3-      ,      .



> ?


 :yes:

----------


## sunshine_al_

> -   .   ,     ,    .


3 . (    )    .     .        - 1 000.         870. (  ) -   . ,      .       .,         ..
,   2 :
1)  -  -          - 1000.?     -      ?
2)   .  . -    ,            - ?

..: ,         .....-  .... :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2)   .  . -    ,            - ?


.

----------


## sunshine_al_

> .


,    ...

    -    2 :
1)  
2) ,      (,   )

  1-  , ,       , ..      ,   ,     .
           -            ,  .         ,            -    ...

....     :  24.12.2008 N 03-04-05-01/470,  11.07.2008 N 03-04-06-01/194,  14.11.2007 N 03-04-05-01/366,  09.07.2007 N 03-04-06-01/220.

----------


## -

> .         .   ( ) +    (  /).     " ".     .
> 1.                     ,          . ..      .    ....  ....      .               ?
> 2      .        ?           ?


,   !
   ,   ,           . , ,   . 
     (   ) (  )      (   )           .     ,   .  ,     60?   ,     .    ?
 :Help:

----------

1002,   .  .    5 .
  :
1.    ,    , : - ,       50 .., ..         50..+ 13 %,  ,    50..?

 :          56 500.,              .    13%       6500.

2.     ,   ,   ? 
 - ,   (, ,   ..)     .
- ?

    ?  ?

   .

----------


## .

> 50..+ 13 %,  ,    50..?


.       ,

----------


## Vest38

,  . 2     100 .  1      ,  150 .,  .        .

----------


## .

1  100 , 2  150 ,

----------


## Vest38

> 1  100 , 2  150 ,


   2   ,  2    %   1 ,       1     .   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 2


     ,

----------


## !

-   ?  ?

----------


## Vest38

> ,


        1  , - ,     .    ,  2    %  ,  2.   ,  ?

----------


## 77

> 1  , - ,     .    ,  2    %  ,  2.   ,  ?


   2    -  . 
 -= %    :Big Grin:

----------


## Vest38

> 2    -  . 
>  -= %


 1  2  + ,

----------


## Andyko

*Vest38*,   ?

----------


## Vest38

> Vest38,   ?


,        .

----------

.      .      .      , ..       ?          .    .       .

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


   , .        ,       .           1 .  .

----------


## .

> 1 .  .


,         ))

----------

> ,         ))


. , !!!   .  ,  )

----------

,  ,  .       ,          ?             ,      ?

----------


## .

> .       ,


    ?  ,      .      ,      .        .




> ,

----------


## Sv1

.         :
1.     
2.      
3.      - 
4.      ,   
5. .        .....       ?
6.   ?

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## Sv1



----------


## koshhka

- . (  ).
1.    ,   .           .
2.    ,     ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## koshhka

.  ( )     .
   ,  ()    (   .   )
 ,     (..  ),    .
1.     () ?
2. .       .  (   )?
         ?

----------


## Storn

1.    ,  
2.       



> ?


    -      :Big Grin:

----------

*koshhka*, .   :   -  

       ,  .         .

----------


## tv06

-       ,   -    ()  ,        ?

----------

